# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема с мамой asus m2npv-vm

## Пушистый

Народ! Буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарен, если поможете разрешить эту загадку...
Комп с вышеуказанной мамой на борту и с камнем Athlon 3800+ верой и правдой трудился у меня около полутора лет. Наконец-то настал тот день, когда я принялся за его апгрейд. Добыл новенький Athlon 64 X2 5400+, и вот тут всё и началось... 
БИОС, естессно, пришлось обновлять (с 0901 до 1401), честно качнул с оффсайта. Оказалось, кривой... В итоге качнул ту же версию, но уже с оффсайта БИОСа (Award), установил. Наконец-то добрался до заветного камушка... Всё шло хорошо до тех пор, пока не добрался до GPRS-USB-модема. Он определился как устройство по модели и производителю, потом обозвал себя неизвестным USB-дивайсом и ВСЁ! Аналогичная участь постигла и USB-Bluetooth адаптер. Флешка работает нормально. Пробовал и на "прямых" портах, и через удлиннитель, и на дополнительных (на наморднике), - результат тот же. После возвращения на место старого камня всё вернулось на прежнее место, всё заработало.
Вариант с переустановкой системы тоже не прокатил.
БП опробованы Linkworld 350W и FSP 400W.
Заранее благодарен за отклик!

_Добавлено через 27 часов 59 минут 10 секунд_
Да уж... А ларчик-то, оказывается, просто открывался... Проблема была решена путём абсолютно несложной манипуляции: даунгрейд БИОС до ревизии 1201.
Вот уж, действительно, никогда не знаешь...
Так что, народ, буду очень рад, если мой "горьковатый" опыт кому-нибудь поможет! :D

----------

